# Cool as fuck squat in Nanaimo



## Skidkidfox (Aug 26, 2016)

So im traveling with a bunch of kids from quebec and we have been kickin around Nanaimo, BC for the past week or so. We were busking outside of the liquor store the other day and started talking to this old dude. He told us that he owned the big abandoned motel/bar right beside the liquor store and he let us chill there. Its suuuuch a rad place. There is electricity in one of the rooms and a knife throwing room where the wall is all fucked up from us just throwing knives into it. Anyway heres some pictures!


















Envoyé de mon SGH-I337M en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 26, 2016)

Seems a little more related to squatting than travel stories, so i'm going to move this there. cool pics though, i love seeing the inside of squats


----------



## Skidkidfox (Aug 26, 2016)

Matt Derrick said:


> Seems a little more related to squatting than travel stories, so i'm going to move this there. cool pics though, i love seeing the inside of squats


Whoops yeah, still getting the hang of all the subtopics!

Envoyé de mon SGH-I337M en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 26, 2016)

You squatted next door to a liquor store and didn't knock an access hole in the wall to gain access?

Classy


----------



## Skidkidfox (Aug 26, 2016)

Kim Chee said:


> You squatted next door to a liquor store and didn't knock an access hole in the wall to gain access?
> 
> Classy


Hahaha the buildings weren't attached!

Envoyé de mon SGH-I337M en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (Aug 26, 2016)

Skidkidfox said:


> Hahaha the buildings weren't attached!



Start digging!


----------

